# [[[Verkaufe]]] Mario Kart 7 &amp; New Super Mario Bros. 2 (3DS)



## Luigario (3. Oktober 2013)

Wie neu, weil nur einmal aufgemacht. Seitdem im Schrank gelagert. Die Sternecodes sind noch unbenutzt.

Für je 27€ + Versand. Unversichert: 1,45€, Versicht: 3,50€ --> je nach Wunsch des Käufers

lg


----------



## Luigario (4. Oktober 2013)

Preise gesenkt.


----------

